
Ask HN: How to Force Heroku / Salesforce to Comply with GDPR Request? - kakarukeys
I have a suspended Heroku account which I couldn&#x27;t log into. I plan to move to another platform.<p>I have reason to believe the account may contain personal data. The code itself is my client&#x27;s property and trade secret (I run a consulting biz) which I wish to erase too.
Emails sent to Heroku suspended account department &#x2F; Salesforce privacy email address went unanswered. Their support hotline and chat bot redirected me to a help portal.<p>At this point it seems they don&#x27;t honor their privacy policy at all, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.salesforce.com&#x2F;company&#x2F;privacy&#x2F;
If anyone knows how best I should proceed, please enlighten me.<p>P&#x2F;S no reason has been given as to why the account was suspended. I am only on free tier, so no unpaid bills. The code is hello-world-ish, unfinished with no external traffic, no heavy load. I suspect some kind of trigger-happy bots scanned the source code and auto-suspended the account without any review.
======
verdverm
Does the GDPR cover you? Are you in Europe?

~~~
kakarukeys
I am not in Europe but it should cover me, because the personal data (if
exists) on the server belong to EU individual.

